# Pre-Contest Water & Vit C Loading



## K1 (Jan 18, 2013)

– By xcelbeyond

Here’s some info on depleting water and using vitamin C as an aid in depletion. Water info from wyldeone and C from Stroyer. Of course ALL water taken in is Distilled Water.

Monday: 3 gal distilled
Tuesday: 2 gallons – 3 grams Vit C
Wednesday: same – 4 grams Vit C
Thursday: 1 gallon – 6 grams Vit C
Friday: Sip no more than 16 oz. distilled water or better yet black coffee or green tea as these are a natural diuretic and work very well – 10 grams Vit C
Saturday (contest day): Sip no more than 16 oz. distilled water – 10 grams Vit C

You’ll pee like a mad man on Monday and as you reduce water intake your body assumes you are still taking in enourmous/excess. So by Friday when you’re not taking much in it’ll pull water from your system and dry you out.


----------

